# Battlefield 3: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage zu Kampagne, Multiplayer, Grafik, Performance, Gameplay & Co. - jetzt mitmachen!



## TheKhoaNguyen (27. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage zu Kampagne, Multiplayer, Grafik, Performance, Gameplay & Co. - jetzt mitmachen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage zu Kampagne, Multiplayer, Grafik, Performance, Gameplay & Co. - jetzt mitmachen!


----------



## Poomey (27. Oktober 2011)

Ist es für eine >Große< Zufriedenheitsumfrage nicht noch etwas zu früh?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (27. Oktober 2011)

Poomey schrieb:


> Ist es für eine >Große< Zufriedenheitsumfrage nicht noch etwas zu früh?


 
Ist ja nicht so, dass sie nur heute läuft  Sie ist nur heute gestartet.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (27. Oktober 2011)

Zum Ausfüllen ist ab heute Zeit. Die Auswertung folgt im Verlauf der nächsten Woche. Bis dahin ist genug Zeit, sich mit Allem zu befassen.

Viele haben außerdem die Proxy-Methode genutzt und spielen schon seit einigen Tagen.


----------



## labecula (27. Oktober 2011)

Also ich kann nur den SP bewerten und den finde ich wirklich gelungen. Grafisch so oder so keine Frage. Aufgrund von Origin nutze ich allerdings einen Crack um es nicht auf der Platte haben zu müssen und verweigere mich daher auch dem Multiplayer. Zudem wird es mein letztes EA Spiel sein, wleches Origin nutzt. Spart immerhin Geld was ich in andere Spiele investieren kann.


----------



## stawacz (27. Oktober 2011)

hab den singleplayer bisher nich gesehen^^ aber der multiplayer rockt richtig

jetzt müssen nur noch n paar mehr tausender server her und dann kanns losgehen,,,bei dreihundert tickets lohnt sich ja das loslaufen garnich


----------



## Juicebag (27. Oktober 2011)

Kenne auch nur den Multiplayer bislang und bin total begeistert.

Ich finde ein Großteil der Atmosphäre und des Spielspaßes entsteht einfach durch den bombastischen Sound.

Ich habe diverse Berichte gelesen, dass dieser ja erst mit eine krassen Highend-Anlage so richtig zur Geltung kommen soll. Aber selbst auf meinem 2.1 Tschibo-Setup feuert das Spiel aus allen Rohren und man denkt nur noch man ist selbst mittendrin. 
Einfach göttlich. CoD kann ja mal sowas von einpacken.


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2011)

Also ich kenne bis jetzt nur den SP - und finde ihn sehr gelungen. Bei der ersten Mission dachte ich sofort an John in Die Hard 3  Danach gehts sofort weiter, Häuser werden gesprengt und es ist echt gut inszeniert finde ich.

Die Animationen der Kollegen ist echt allererste Sahne. Die Grafik, besonders die Lichteffekte, sucht sowieso ihresgleichen, Sound geht ab, ach, ahbe eigentlich nur einen Negativpunkt: Der Sniper schiesst ja auf den Blumentopf, diese Szene kennt wohl fast jeder. Wenn ich aber mit meinem MG auf einen Blumentopf schiesse fliegt er weg, geht aber nicht kaputt  (Aber im MP wäre mir das egal^^)

Ui freu ich mich auf den MP


----------



## Kuschluk (27. Oktober 2011)

ehrlich gesagt könnte ich bei diesen verkackten script szenen kotzen !

da stirbt man immer lädt nochmal und macht es fertig ... drücken sie e und dann irgendwas mit der maus ... und trotzdem wird man gestochen kann dann nochmal 5 min warten bis der spastkollege die leiter hoch ist und im fenster drin ! das hätte man sich sparen können ! das ist konsolig und da tut mir teilweise die tastatur leid ... trommele bitte auf deine leertaste witz.

Wenn diese scheiß Drücke e teile raus wären wärs ne coole sache aber das hier frustet wie sau.

Ich hab grad 0 ahnung was mir die maus da sagen soll ... bin jetzt zum 3. mal die leiter hoch habe schon vorher e gedrueckt / dann genau wenns kam und die maus ... die hab ich komplett gedrückt / nach vorne und hinten bewegt und gedrückt usw .... 

erklärung gibts natuerlich keine und jedesmal wieder dem kollegen auf die leiter zu helfen und zu warten suckt extrem.

Tut mit leid für einen so "bösen" kommentar als meinen ersten hier (komme von PCGH.de).

MP (bis auf wiederbeleben bugs top) aber der SP kotzt durch diese sequenzen nur an. So geil er sonst ist.


----------



## gammelbude (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab den SP schon durch und finde ihn ziemlich schrecklich.
Die Story ist vollkommen 0815 und stellenweise schon dreist von CoD geklaut. Die Inszenierung ist gut, keine Frage aber alles in allem nichts an das man sich erinnern wird und mit Kumpels in ein paar Jahren in die "Weißt du noch..." Gespräche abschweifen wird.
So schnell wie man den SP durch hat so schnell hat man ihn auch wieder vergessen. Im Endeffekt schon fast ein Wegwerfprodukt und da finde ich es schade das ein Teil des Preises dafür draufgeht und nicht für mehr MP Maps oder ähnliches. Davon hätten die meisten Spieler wohl mehr gehabt.

Die Kampagne in BC2 mag zwar nicht so gut inszeniert gewesen sein oder so hübsch wie in BF3, aber im Endeffekt fand ich sie besser. Sie war irgendwie... "menschlicher". Die BF3 Kampagne fühlt sich sehr künstlich an, wie ein auf Hochglanz polierter Actionfilm und nicht wie etwas in dem ich glaubhaft teilnehme. An die Kampagne des ersten BC (das ja leider nie für den PC kam) kommt sie erst recht nicht ran.

Auch die groß angepriesene "moralische Tiefe" kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Das fand ich auch eher dürftig. Das haben andere Spiele schon wesentlich besser gemacht.
Es wirkt alles sehr generisch, wie aus einem Baukasten zusammengesetzt und nicht wirklich durchdacht. 

Der Singleplayer ist "Gun-Porn". Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wobei viel weniger soweiso nicht mehr geht.
Es gibt sicherlich Menschen die das mögen, ich hab mir von DICE, gerade aufgrund von BC eigentlich mehr erwartet.

Und wenn ich noch ein mal "Actual" oder "Be adivsed" höre dann dreh ich durch...


----------



## yRG7oned (27. Oktober 2011)

Sound technisch ist BF3 die absolute Wucht, mit nerCreative SB X-FI Titanium und nem Senheiser PC 360 geht das richtig ab. 

Performance mässig habe ich keinerlei Probleme habe allerdings auch nen aktuelles System, nen Kollege hat extreme Probleme er mußte die Grafik aufs Minimum reduzieren und sogar noch die Auflösung runterschrauben. Laut seiner Aussage sieht es bei ihm mittlerweile aus wie die aufgepepte Version von CS 1.6.

In BF BC2 habe ich fast nur Squad Deathmatch gespielt, hier gibt es nun Team Deathmatch mit maximal 64 Spielern, die 64 Slot Server laufen eher schlecht als Recht aber die 32 Slot Server bringen schon richtig Laune, das Kampfgeschehen verschiebt sich ständig, es spielt sich sehr Dynamisch. 

TDM in BF machte mir auf anhieb deutlich mehr Spaß wie in CoD, und das ist kein flame sondern eine subjektive Feststellung.

Origin und Battlelog nehmen einem etwas den Spaß und man sollte am besten nicht drüber nachdenken was EA durch Origin über einen raus gefunden hat ...


----------



## Jefim (27. Oktober 2011)

Ist das nicht ein bischen zu früh für die Umfrage? Offiziel ist das Game erst seid 11 Std. spielbar und ihr setzt vorraus, dass die meisten sdchon alles ausprobiert haben??
Ziemlich unseriös das Ganze...


----------



## SebastianThoeing (27. Oktober 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein bischen zu früh für die Umfrage? Offiziel ist das Game erst seid 11 Std. spielbar und ihr setzt vorraus, dass die meisten sdchon alles ausprobiert haben??
> Ziemlich unseriös das Ganze...


 
Ziemlich mysteriös, dein Post. Warum sollte es unseriös sein? Nur weil die Umfrage heute online ging, heißt es ja nicht, dass ihr - oder im speziellen du - heute schon antworten müsst. Es gibt aber durchaus Leute, die schon seit mehreren Tagen spielen und sich bereits ein Urteil gebildet haben. Alle anderen warten einfach noch ein paar Tage und machen dann mit. Nur weil die Meldung jetzt online ist, heißt es nicht, dass wir davon ausgehen, dass alle Käufer schon jetzt 100 Stunden auf ihrem Battlelog-Konto verbucht haben. Wir setzen nichts voraus, wie du uns unterstellst. Bitte etwas zügeln, danke.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Dancinator (27. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir bekommt das Game mal ein ganz dick minus punkt---dieser blödsinn mit Origin--wo ist eigentlich das Menü beim game????hab das bis jetzt noch nicht rausgefunden,es nervt mich total das ich dauernt im browser bin und dort die server suchen muss.Was echt nervig ist da ich Firefox habe und das ding arschlangsam ist.Wenn ich den internet explorer 64 bit nehme kann ich Battlelog nich benutzten da er sagt das es nicht auf 64 bit geht.....BESCHEUERT....Zum anderen Bei Battlelog (BRAUCHTE DIE MENSCHHEIT) listet er mir dauern nur 30 server mehr nicht....Wo kann man das eigentlich auf Deutsch stellen??Ist bei mir alles auf englisch!!!Auf server komme ich auch nicht oft...dauert gekickt...noch nicht mal aufm server aber kick?????Mein ping ist so ganz gut....hmmm...Grafik kann ich auch nicht wirklich einstellen da ich ja kein Menü habe bzw ich kann menü aufrufen aber im game kann ich da nicht wirklich viel einstellen.
Ich weiß echt nicht was die leute sich dabei gedacht haben....WAR früher so einfach ein Game--Menü--Spiel starten---Option usw... das wars und Jetzt Origin..battlelog...braucht man doch nicht..will nur spielen mehr nicht.
Sonst so ist das game echt gut geworden tolle grafik und der sound ist echt gut besonders wenn man mit jet fliegt 
ACHSO falls einer weiß warum mein firefox so öde langsam arbeitet BITTE MELDEN...
Cache usw ist leer hatte auch schon mal neu rauf läuft aber immer noch langsam...mit 64 bit explorer läuft alle wunderbar....

thx


----------



## NewLex (27. Oktober 2011)

Hab eine Stunde im SP verbracht und bin total enttäuscht. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet ein CoD mit besserer Grafik zu bekommen. Diese druchgeskriptete Inszenierung halte ich überhaupt nicht aus. Lauf dort hin, kletter da rüber, nimm diese Waffe, nimm den Mörser, nimm den Raketenwerfer, nimm das Sniper... Leckt mich doch am Arsch, ich will zocken wie ich will... 
Mal im Ernst ich hätte mir bei BF3 ein VIEL freieres Zocken gewünscht als bei CoD. 

Aber egal: Der MP Teil rockt gewaltig und deshalb spielen wir es ja auch alle 

Singleplayer (5/10), Multiplayer (9/10)


----------



## p4pp3 (27. Oktober 2011)

@Dancinator
ESC im Spiel drücken da haste dein Menü.
Battlelog kannst du auf deutsch umstellen indem du unterhalb des Frostbitesymbols nach der Sprache schaust.
Der Serverbrowser ist deutlich besser als die typischen ingame-browser - hat aber noch ein paar Macken was die Filter angeht.

Aber ob ich jetzt ein Spiel aus dem Browser starte oder per Doppelklick auf ne Verknüpfung ist doch total latte...


Bei den gescripteten Kampfszenen einfach im rechten Moment den Knopf drücken der auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen ist. Bei der Maus eben die linke Maustaste... wenns nicht klappt warst du einfach zu langsam.



_altes Sprichwort:
"Was der Bauer nicht kennt, isst er nicht!"_


----------



## ganderc (27. Oktober 2011)

Dancinator schrieb:


> Also bei mir bekommt das Game mal ein ganz dick minus punkt---dieser blödsinn mit Origin--wo ist eigentlich das Menü beim game????hab das bis jetzt noch nicht rausgefunden,es nervt mich total das ich dauernt im browser bin und dort die server suchen muss.Was echt nervig ist da ich Firefox habe und das ding arschlangsam ist.Wenn ich den internet explorer 64 bit nehme kann ich Battlelog nich benutzten da er sagt das es nicht auf 64 bit geht.....BESCHEUERT....Zum anderen Bei Battlelog (BRAUCHTE DIE MENSCHHEIT) listet er mir dauern nur 30 server mehr nicht....Wo kann man das eigentlich auf Deutsch stellen??Ist bei mir alles auf englisch!!!Auf server komme ich auch nicht oft...dauert gekickt...noch nicht mal aufm server aber kick?????Mein ping ist so ganz gut....hmmm...Grafik kann ich auch nicht wirklich einstellen da ich ja kein Menü habe bzw ich kann menü aufrufen aber im game kann ich da nicht wirklich viel einstellen.
> Ich weiß echt nicht was die leute sich dabei gedacht haben....WAR früher so einfach ein Game--Menü--Spiel starten---Option usw... das wars und Jetzt Origin..battlelog...braucht man doch nicht..will nur spielen mehr nicht.
> Sonst so ist das game echt gut geworden tolle grafik und der sound ist echt gut besonders wenn man mit jet fliegt
> ACHSO falls einer weiß warum mein firefox so öde langsam arbeitet BITTE MELDEN...
> ...


 
Nur weil du es nicht bedienen kannst, heisst das noch lange nicht dass es schlecht ist!
Du hast wahrscheinlich gröbere Probleme mit deinem System. Vielleicht solltest du mal unnötige Programme, die im Hintergrund laufen, abschalten oder gar deinstallieren. Falls dir der Firefox zu langsam ist, installier doch den chrome. Der ist einiges schneller. .... Ach ja und immer schön die Treiber aktualisieren.


----------



## ganderc (27. Oktober 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Ziemlich mysteriös, dein Post. Warum sollte es unseriös sein? Nur weil die Umfrage heute online ging, heißt es ja nicht, dass ihr - oder im speziellen du - heute schon antworten müsst. Es gibt aber durchaus Leute, die schon seit mehreren Tagen spielen und sich bereits ein Urteil gebildet haben. Alle anderen warten einfach noch ein paar Tage und machen dann mit. Nur weil die Meldung jetzt online ist, heißt es nicht, dass wir davon ausgehen, dass alle Käufer schon jetzt 100 Stunden auf ihrem Battlelog-Konto verbucht haben. Wir setzen nichts voraus, wie du uns unterstellst. Bitte etwas zügeln, danke.
> 
> Grüße,
> Sebastian


 
Oder wie man es auch ausdrücken könnte: "You're on crack,...."


----------



## Hadefixx (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich weis nicht... der SP hat mir nicht gefallen. hab ich nach 3-4 Stunden abgebrochen. zu 08/15 irgendwie. Die Coop Missionen sind auf schwer auch nicht wirklich fordernd - stures auswendiglernen des Ablaufes / der spawnpoints der gegner und man kommt easy durch. Hätten sie meiner Ansicht nach beides weglassen können, um mehr Zeit in Battlelog oder das Spiel selbst zu investieren.

Der MP:

Bisher wirklich genial (lvl 15)
Allerdings auch nix wirklich neues - vieles aus BF2 manches aus BC2 und das ein oder andere aus COD - und fast keine frischen Ideen. Das Waffenverhalten stört mich ein bisschen - da kommt zu wenig rüber ob man trifft, ist aber okay.
Die Animationen find ich toll - grade bei einem MP Titel wirklich mal lobenswert so wunderbare Animationen zu zeigen! Die Server... wie ich vermutet habe laufen die 64er Server nicht wirklich optimal was ich sehr schade finde. Bisher habe ich -keinen- 64er Server gefunden auf dem meine 32mbit leitung wirklich vernünftige Latenzen erlauben würde. Vielleicht wird da noch was gemcht.

Das Gameplay ist Butterweich und funktioniert. Aiming (bis auf den Recoil) Movement zu Fuß / in Fahrzeug - alles wunderbar und so wie ich es mir bei nem soliden Shooter vorstelle.

Ein dicker Minuspunkt sind manche Levels. Operation Metro zB als Conquest... Tztz... haben die das überhaupt ausprobiert oder einfach auf die DVD´s gepackt? Wie soll man da mit halbwegs fähigen Gegnern von unten raufkommen zu B ? Auf nem vollen 64er Server? Es geht nicht. Wie auch? Drei aufgänge. 32 Gegner - 10 für jede Treppe und 2 die dazwischen hin und herlaufen? LoL... ich hab bisher genau 1 mal gesehen das die von unten kommenden das Game haben umdrehen können - und da hats ca. 15-20 Leute von den Gegnern vom Server geschmissen  da stehen 10 Leute an einer Treppe - überall liegen HP Packs, pro Treppe mindestens 3 ST´s die schon die Defibrilatoren gezückt haben. Granten Spam, Rocket Spam. Die nächsten 10 Meter nach der Treppe sind mit C4 vollgepackt. LoL. Aber gut... ist ja ein Einzelfall. Oder doch nicht? NEIN ! 

Seine Crossing... das selbe Spiel nur das es darum geht als Erster die 3 Punkte auf der "Nordseite" einzunehmen - startet man auf der "Südseite" hat man praktisch schon verloren - besonders dann wenns ein Server mit nur 150 Standart Tickets ist. Da dauern die Runden dann 6 Minuten und man hat verloren wenn man im falschen Team ist.

Oder Grand Bazzar... 3-2-1 ... Los B einnehmen! LOSLOS... dann stehen alle da im Gang, die einen am oberen, die anderen am unteren Ende und spielen Call of Duty.

Aber naja - auch diese Maps machen durchaus Spaß. Auch wenn das gemetzel auf so manchen Maps nix mit Battlefield zu tun hat sondern mich eher an TDM Quake Maches erinnert.

Insgesamt allerdings sehr tolles Projekt geworden, das BF3


----------



## Mentor501 (27. Oktober 2011)

Dancinator schrieb:


> Also bei mir bekommt das Game mal ein ganz dick minus punkt---dieser blödsinn mit Origin--wo ist eigentlich das Menü beim game????hab das bis jetzt noch nicht rausgefunden,es nervt mich total das ich dauernt im browser bin und dort die server suchen muss.Was echt nervig ist da ich Firefox habe und das ding arschlangsam ist.Wenn ich den internet explorer 64 bit nehme kann ich Battlelog nich benutzten da er sagt das es nicht auf 64 bit geht.....BESCHEUERT....Zum anderen Bei Battlelog (BRAUCHTE DIE MENSCHHEIT) listet er mir dauern nur 30 server mehr nicht....Wo kann man das eigentlich auf Deutsch stellen??Ist bei mir alles auf englisch!!!Auf server komme ich auch nicht oft...dauert gekickt...noch nicht mal aufm server aber kick?????Mein ping ist so ganz gut....hmmm...Grafik kann ich auch nicht wirklich einstellen da ich ja kein Menü habe bzw ich kann menü aufrufen aber im game kann ich da nicht wirklich viel einstellen.
> Ich weiß echt nicht was die leute sich dabei gedacht haben....WAR früher so einfach ein Game--Menü--Spiel starten---Option usw... das wars und Jetzt Origin..battlelog...braucht man doch nicht..will nur spielen mehr nicht.
> Sonst so ist das game echt gut geworden tolle grafik und der sound ist echt gut besonders wenn man mit jet fliegt
> ACHSO falls einer weiß warum mein firefox so öde langsam arbeitet BITTE MELDEN...
> ...



Nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich hab das Gefühl das eigentliche Problem sitzt vor dem Rechner...


----------



## X3niC (27. Oktober 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein bischen zu früh für die Umfrage? Offiziel ist das Game erst seid 11 Std. spielbar und ihr setzt vorraus, dass die meisten sdchon alles ausprobiert haben??
> Ziemlich unseriös das Ganze...


 Ziemlich viele Leute spielen das Spiel schon seid Montag....


----------



## Gemos (27. Oktober 2011)

Der einzige Makel bei Battlefield 3 ist nur das Bild Zerreisen im Singleplayer Modus! Ansonsten alles andere Top!!!


----------



## stawacz (27. Oktober 2011)

Gemos schrieb:


> Der einzige Makel bei Battlefield 3 ist nur das Bild Zerreisen im Singleplayer Modus! Ansonsten alles andere Top!!!


 
bildzerreißen?meinst du die bewegungsunschärfe,die kann man ausstellen^^


----------



## Basshinzu (27. Oktober 2011)

mich KOTZT es einfach an. meine verbindung zum server wurde unterborchen. SCHEISS BATTLELOG. ich kann keinen server länger als 2 minuten joinen. wenn das nicht bald behoben wird, geb ich das game zurück.


----------



## Dancinator (27. Oktober 2011)

ganderc schrieb:


> Nur weil du es nicht bedienen kannst, heisst das noch lange nicht dass es schlecht ist!
> Du hast wahrscheinlich gröbere Probleme mit deinem System. Vielleicht solltest du mal unnötige Programme, die im Hintergrund laufen, abschalten oder gar deinstallieren. Falls dir der Firefox zu langsam ist, installier doch den chrome. Der ist einiges schneller. .... Ach ja und immer schön die Treiber aktualisieren.


 
Naja probleme habe ich mit dem pc so nicht,firefox ging von anfang nicht schnell.Liegt das evtl an 64 bit???
treiber werden bei mir schon regelmäßig aktualisiert.


----------



## Ruffnek (27. Oktober 2011)

Größtes manko ist die pseudo- Zerstörungs-engine.


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (27. Oktober 2011)

Das Game ist spuer allerdings sollten sie das dringend mit dem Battlelog überdenken.Habe selten so nen schwachsinn gesehen, abgesehen davon dass mein Antivirus BF gar nicht mag...


----------



## hackology (27. Oktober 2011)

Was haben sich die Affen dabei gedacht? sorry, ich hab alle Teile von BF gespielt und das auch sehr erfolgreich.

Leider hatte ich jetzt wegen Umzug keine Zeit für die Beta und habe nicht mal 1 mal angespielt. Jetzt habe ich endlich das Game in den Händen, installiert und was muß ich festestellen? ich könnte an die Decke gehen. 

- überhaupt kein Menü für Einstellungen (gut das ich es nun hier erfahren hab wie ich es finde)

- Battlelog = was ist das für ein Mist und wozu brauche ich das. Nicht mal die Sprache kann man auf Anhieb ändern (gut das ich es nun hier auch erfahren hab)

Was hat sich EA dabei gedacht? Browsermenü; keine Anleitung bei; dauernd wird man gekickt und kommt auf keinen Server. 

Mein PC sollte wohl dafür reichen. 64 Mbit Unitymedia, 6 Core CPU, 8 GB Ram und GTX 570 UND WAS mache ich jetzt? ich zocke nicht, sondern muß mich maßlos ärgern.


----------



## Schisshase (27. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt 4 Stunden online hinter mir. Mein persönliches Fazit: 

System:
ASRock Z68 Pro3
Intel 2700K @3,4 Ghz
GF GTX 580 @Standardtakt, 1,5 GB RAM
16 MB DDR3 1333er RAM

Es läuft absolut Flüssig, sogar auf Ultra. Wobei der Unterschied Ultra - High kaum zu sehen ist. Deswegen spiele ich auch "nur" auf High.


----------



## Croyt (27. Oktober 2011)

hackology schrieb:


> Was haben sich die Affen dabei gedacht? sorry, ich hab alle Teile von BF gespielt und das auch sehr erfolgreich.
> 
> Leider hatte ich jetzt wegen Umzug keine Zeit für die Beta und habe nicht mal 1 mal angespielt. Jetzt habe ich endlich das Game in den Händen, installiert und was muß ich festestellen? ich könnte an die Decke gehen.
> 
> ...





musst dir halt einfach ein besseres netz holen  und Battlelog find ich ne abartig geile idee... so kann man währen den ladezeiten statistiken ect anschauen freunde inven oder sonst auf facebook chillen =D 
Bei mir funktioniert alles reibungslos


----------



## hackology (27. Oktober 2011)

Nun mit dem Netz habe ich sonst NULL Probleme. Es sei denn, es ist Firefox. Aber man kann doch wohl von EA soviel verlangen, dass die den Mist so anpassen, dass alle glücklich sind oder?

Wäre es ein anderes Spiel, würde ich da nicht lange fackeln. Es wäre jetzt im Umschlag und eine Ebay Auktion wäre gestartet.


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich würd' euch das ja eigentlich gerne ausfüllen - mein Postbote scheint das aber verhindern zu wollen.....Hoffentlich kommt es morgen...zumindest bekomm ich ein hübsches Steelbook von Gamestop dazu.


----------



## S-to-the-d (27. Oktober 2011)

hackology schrieb:


> ich könnte an die Decke gehen.



Bei solchen Posts könnte ICH an die Decke gehen




hackology schrieb:


> - überhaupt kein Menü für Einstellungen (gut das ich es nun hier erfahren hab wie ich es finde)



Doch es gibt alle Notwendigen Einstellung zwar ingame, aber who cares?
Wenn du sie nicht findest sitzt das Problem eindeutig vor dem Rechner!

Sie sind einfach zu finden und gut bedienbar



hackology schrieb:


> - Battlelog = was ist das für ein Mist und wozu brauche ich das. Nicht mal die Sprache kann man auf Anhieb ändern (gut das ich es nun hier auch erfahren hab){



Auch hier sitzt das Problem vor dem Rechner, wenn dus nicht brauchst lass es links liegen und spiel das Spiel, das ist nämlich ganz einfach über den komfortablen Serverbrowser (der sich in keiner Weise von einem Ingame Browser in Funktion und Bedienung unterscheidet).

Battlelog bietet viele Sinvolle Vorteile :

-Platoons
-guten Stats Überblick
-gutes Freunde Management.

Es ist nunmal ein Teamspiel, somit hat es auch alle Features die für intensives Team/ Clan Spiel nützlich sind,

man kann sich auch gegen jeden Fortschritt stellen.

Zumal das Spiel deutlich schneller startet als beispielsweise Bad Company2



hackology schrieb:


> Was hat sich EA dabei gedacht? Browsermenü; keine Anleitung bei; dauernd wird man gekickt und kommt auf keinen Server.



Gibts ein Battlefield bei dem der Start nicht holprig war, bei so einem Spieleraufgebot ist das nunmal am ersten Tag so.

Ich habe keine Probleme auf Server zu kommen, auch das Browsermenü ist gut verständlich?!

Problem sitzt mal wieder vor dem Rechner.



Sorry aber du brauchst nicht rumflamen wenn der Großteil der Probleme bei dir zu suchen ist!


Gruß ich bin dann mal zocken


----------



## EliteBlackMac (28. Oktober 2011)

In der (PS3) Battlefield 3 Kampagne wo man einen verletzten zum Hubschrauber bringen soll wird alles weiß in der Mitte im Bildschirm nur unten kann man noch was von der Grafik sehen. Bei der Mission Kaffarov wird in einen roten Raum alles rot wenn ich auf Gegner schiessen möchte. Auch wenn EA ein Patch raus bringt, ich werde keine EA Games mehr kaufen. Und auf Soldaten Stahlhelmchen Games, habe ich auch keine lust mehr!


----------



## alu355 (28. Oktober 2011)

Habe jetzt schon recht "lange" den Multiplayer gespielt.
Wo soll ich bloß anfangen...
a.) An sich doch recht praktisch, die Funktionen die früher von irgendwelchen Statistikseiten geliefert wurden sind jetzt übersichtlich einzusehen und man kann noch mal kurz die neuesten News lesen, während das Spiel startet. 
Auch ist das gemeinsame Beitreten eines Servers als Party mit Freunden gelungen - bis jetzt kamen wir immer auf die gleiche Fraktionsseite und mußten nicht erst mühsam die Seiten wechseln.
ABER - alle Einstellungen zu den Fahrzeugen, Waffen, Camo und Extras muß immer noch im Spiel von statten gehen? 
Wirklich? 
So ein grober Fehler gehört ausgebügelt und ich dachte die Developer hätten davon hochheilig gesprochen es wäre nur so in der Beta? 
Wohl ein wenig Peter Molyneux.
Grafik und Controlleinstellungen sollte man eigentlich genauso über den Browser managen wenn man schon alles aufs Battlelog ausrichtet, aber so etwas stellt man weitaus seltener ein als ein Waffenloadout.
b.) Die Balance zwischen Boden und Luft wurde diesmal abolut auf den Kopf gestellt. 
Waren in BF2 Jets und Helikopter noch viel zu übermächtig, was in BC2 schon stark abgeschwächt war, wurde es jetzt ins Gegenteil verkehrt; sie sind jetzt fliegende Särge - einerseits von der Lebensdauer bis hin zum Flugverhalten.
Während der Engineer sehr schnell über eine eigene Möglichkeit zur Luftabwehr verfügt und es ja auch noch AA-Panzer und Flakstellungen gibt, muß der jeweilige Pilot erstmal hitzesuchende Raketen etc. freispielen.
Schlechte oder durchschnittliche Piloten sind hier die Leidtragenden, werden gute Piloten ja durch das schnellere Leveln dementsprechend auch noch zusätzlich belohnt, was sie wiederum noch weit stärker werden läßt, als es das ähnliche System bei den Bodentruppen schon vollzieht.
Die langsameren und besonders weit aus trägeren Reaktionen (jeder Zivilhubschrauber ist schneller bzw. wendiger, was in Realität absolut nicht der Fall ist) der Lufteinheiten, die anscheinend eigentlich zum besseren Flugverhalten per Maussteuerung (Konsolen? Kenne mich mit den Eingabegeräten nicht aus) verhelfen sollten, tun hier ihr übriges um schneller AA-Futter zu werden.
Mir persönlich könnte es egal sein, sollte ich eine Tunguska in die Finger kriegen freu ich mich über die 20+ Abschüsse, durch Flak, Raketen Kombi, aber das ist doch nicht der Sinn der Sache. 
Das ein Jet bei schon lachhaften Höhen außer Kontrolle gerät und kurz davor ist auseinanderzufallen belustigt mich da wieder schon eher und auch ein Fehlen eines zweisitzigen Bombers ist verschmerzbar, mit Back to Karkand wird das hoffentlich ausgebügelt.
c.) Grafisch natürlich alle erste Sahne (speziell die Bewegungsabläufe der Soldaten) und wenn ich auf frühere BF Versionen zurückblicke ist auch hinsichtlich der Bugs zum Releasetag schon weitaus schlimmeres von DICE produziert worden.

MEIN Multiplayer-Fazit fällt alles in allem so aus: 
Durchwachsen.


----------



## SithRevan (28. Oktober 2011)

S-to-the-d schrieb:


> Bei solchen Posts könnte ICH an die Decke gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du schnallst wohl nicht, dass das Spiel leider noch nicht perfekt ist. (was aus deiner Sicht natürlich nicht stimmt) 
Hör auf andere fertig zu machen, nur weil sie nicht direkt mit dem Spiel zurechtkommen. Es sind nicht alle solche Fanatiker wie du!

Mit dem Rumflamen solltest du dir mal an deine eigene Nase fassen. Dieser Thread befasst sich mit der Meinung der einzelnen Spieler über ihre Erfahrung mit dem Spiel und nicht wie viel Erfahrung sie mit dem PC selbst haben.


----------



## S-to-the-d (28. Oktober 2011)

SithRevan schrieb:


> Du schnallst wohl nicht, dass das Spiel leider noch nicht perfekt ist. (was aus deiner Sicht natürlich nicht stimmt)
> Hör auf andere fertig zu machen, nur weil sie nicht direkt mit dem Spiel zurechtkommen. Es sind nicht alle solche Fanatiker wie du!
> 
> Mit dem Rumflamen solltest du dir mal an deine eigene Nase fassen. Dieser Thread befasst sich mit der Meinung der einzelnen Spieler über ihre Erfahrung mit dem Spiel und nicht wie viel Erfahrung sie mit dem PC selbst haben.


 

Ich glaube eher du hast das Posting nicht verstanden

Man kann nicht über ein Spiel schimpfen, weil man zu faul ist sich damit zu beschäftigen und daher mit den vielen neuen Features nicht zurecht kommt!

Ich musste mich auch einarbeiten, ich habe das in der Beta schon getan. Und einige Zeit damit verbracht mich mit den Features von Battlelog auseinanderzusetzen!

Ich hab auch nie behauptet das Spiel sei perfekt, auch mich nerven die zahlreichen noch vorhandenen Bugs, die oben angesprochenen "Probleme" sind jedoch keine und lassen sich alle mit etwas ausprobieren/ nachlesen ausmerzen.

Du bist auch nicht gerade besonders zurückhaltend in deiner Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## headhunter68305 (28. Oktober 2011)

S-to-the-d schrieb:


> Bei solchen Posts könnte ICH an die Decke gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Typical Fanboy....na dann lass dich mal schön auspionieren.......!!


----------



## SithRevan (28. Oktober 2011)

Entschuldige, aber was erwartest du von mir für ne Ausdrucksweise, wenn nach deiner Meinung nur er daran schuld sei...

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass vllt die netten Herren und Damen von Dice sich damit hätten befassen können, dass man das Spiel so konzipiert, dass jeder da durchblicken kann? 
Ich finde es allein schon ne Frechheit, dass man nicht ein kleines Heftchen mit ner Anleitung zum Spiel beilegen kann... Aber anscheinend ist denen das zu teuer, da es ja nur um Profit geht und wenn man dazu noch sparen kann um so besser!...

Egal ob BF3 oder MW3, das einzige was den Publishern interessiert, ist das Geld nix weiter. Und das sage ich jetzt aus guten Grund, bevor irgendwelche Nerds auf die Idee kommen, dass ich angeblich nur BF3 schlecht mache. (Siehe mein Avatar) Ich bin mal gespannt auf MW3, ich kann mir jetzt schon nen Defibrliator besorgen


----------



## Brokensword (29. Oktober 2011)

also meine Erwartungen sind bisjetzt übertroffen worden. Ganz besonders der Sp Modus, da der SP Part des Vogängers eher unterdurchschnittlich bis schlecht ist, man merkt dass die Entwickler dazugelernt haben.


----------



## tavrosffm (29. Oktober 2011)

Brokensword schrieb:


> also meine Erwartungen sind bisjetzt übertroffen worden. Ganz besonders der Sp Modus, da der SP Part des Vogängers eher unterdurchschnittlich bis schlecht ist, man merkt dass die Entwickler dazugelernt haben.


 
von welchem sp im vorgänger sprichst du?
bf2 hatte keinen 
bfbc2 wahrscheinlich.
und genau da ist das was ich zu bemängeln habe.
das teil spielt sich für mich eher wie ein bfbc 2 add on oder bfbc teil drei als ein bf2 nachfolger.
und genau das ist es was ich erwartet habe von bf3.
ganz besonders die fahrzeuge fühlen sich nicht so gut an wie bei bf2.irgendwie grobmotorig träge.
da nun auch keine gescheite joystick unterstützung gegeben ist ist es um so schlimmer.
zwar sieht alles top aus aber das bf2 feeling kommt irgendwie nicht rüber.
die tolle grafik mit den ganzen umgebungsdeteils sind mir auch ein wenig zu übertrieben beim mp. ich habe probleme mich da auf´s wesentliche zu konzentrieren.
aber gut das wird mit der zeit wohl besser werden wenn man die maps besser kennt.

als sehr problematisch finde die freund feind erkennung im match also die beschriftung der spieler.
dadurch dass jedes blaue teammitglied dreieck in der sicht erscheint und plötzlich ein gegner vor einem steht muss man erst mal schauen ist das nun der feind oder der nicht.das ist ziemlich durcheinander.
ich muss nicht wissen wo meine mitspieler fünf blocks weiter vor mir stehen.
das reicht wenn sie auf der mini map ordentlich zu sehen sind.

dieses vorgegebene crafting system ist auch von bc2 genommen.
wieso kann ich nicht wie bei bf2 selber entscheiden welches gimmick oder welche waffen ich freischalten will nachdem ich genug punkte gesammelt habe.
das war schon demotivierend bei bc2 und hat mich auch nicht an das spiel gefesselt.

und was soll eigentlich die scheiße mit dem licht auf der waffe?
ob nun laser oder licht mann kann ja gar nichts mehr sehen wenn man anvisiert wird.
beim laser kann ich es ja verstehen aber die lampe am hellichten tag blendet so derbe das ist nicht normal.
von daher ist es auch nicht verwunderlich dass jeder mit so ner lampe umher rennt. 
wollte das dice nicht entschärfen.

wie auch immer wenn man mit patchen das ganze noch ein wenig hinbekommt könnte noch was daraus werden.
ansonsten werde ich wohl doch noch ab und an bei bf2 zu sehen sein.


----------



## S-to-the-d (29. Oktober 2011)

SithRevan schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber was erwartest du von mir für ne Ausdrucksweise, wenn nach deiner Meinung nur er daran schuld sei...


 

Dein User Bild sagt eigentlich alles, du machst dich ganz schön lächerlich


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Oktober 2011)

Die Singleplayer Kampagne war ok. Optisch und vom Sound her spitze, spielerisch eher lascher durchschnitt. Da haben mir die Koop-Missionen mehr Spass gemacht - gemeinsames Koordinieren bei der Snipermission, der Heliausflug auch ok - werd ich sicher nochmal machen, vor allem weil dadurch auch Waffen freizuspielen sind. Der Multiplayer ist gut, allerdings musste ich mich erst an die leuchtenden Symbole gewöhnen, wenn man Gegner markiert hat - dachte zeitweise das wären die eigenen Leute. Die Maps find ich allerdings deutlich schwächer als in BF2, besonders die schon angesprochene Metro. Hoffe das Karkand Pack liefert guten Nachschub. 
Alles in allem bin ich vor allem von der Performance überrascht, läuft wirklich gut und flüssig und längst nicht so hardwarehungrig wie ich dachte.


----------



## SithRevan (29. Oktober 2011)

S-to-the-d schrieb:


> Dein User Bild sagt eigentlich alles, du machst dich ganz schön lächerlich


 
Hahaha, wer macht sich hier lächerlich?!

Wenn du mein kompletten Post lesen würdest bzw verstehen, dann hättest du dir "vielleicht" dein unnütigen Kommentar verkniffen. 

Aber anscheinend biste so ein Nerd....

Ich glaube da rede ich lieber mit der Wand, die versteht mehr wie du


----------



## LordCrash (29. Oktober 2011)

Warum kann man nicht auswählen, dass man den Multiplayerteil überhaupt nicht gespielt hat bisher? Für den SP gibts die Möglichkeit ja auch.


----------



## SupaGrowby (31. Oktober 2011)

SithRevan schrieb:


> Hahaha, wer macht sich hier lächerlich?!
> 
> Wenn du mein kompletten Post lesen würdest bzw verstehen, dann hättest du dir "vielleicht" dein unnütigen Kommentar verkniffen.
> 
> ...


 
Es heißt mehr ALS du, nicht WIE du...


----------



## Brokensword (31. Oktober 2011)

@lordcrash ?


----------



## phily (31. Oktober 2011)

@tavrosffm: also das mit der freund- feind erkennung find ich auch nicht gut gemacht. das war in bf2 besser gelöst, da hat man nur die teamkameraden in einem gewissen radius gesehn. ich weiß nicht wie oft ich von jemandem erschossen wurde, der direkt vor mir stand, nur weil ich dachte, es wäre ein teamkamerad.

einige der maps find ich auch etwas klein geraten und metro im conquest modus mit 64 leuten spiel ich auch nicht mehr.

was mich noch stört ist, dass ich bis jetzt nicht rausgefunden habe, wie oder wo ich die taste für die commorose (hieß doch so,oder?) ändern kann. das ein- und aussteigen hab ich auf die daumentaste an meiner maus gelegt, sie funktioniert aber nur beim einsteigen. beim aussteigen muss ich "e" drücken, obwohl ich die belegung eigentlich gelöscht hatte .

auch das wechseln der waffe dauert für mein empfinden zu lange, das ging bei bf2 auch schneller. da konnte man ja durch die waffen scrollen und unten rechts sehen, bei welcher man grad ist und dann die maus drücken, um die richtige zu kriegen. so konnte man ja auch den feuermodus wählen,indem man z.b. bei der m4, die man grade noch vollautomatisch benutzt hat, kurz nach oben und dann wieder nach unten auf die gleich waffe scrollt und nochmal kurz die maus antippt. klingt geschrieben vielleicht kompliziert, in der praxis hats nichtmal ne sekunde gedauert.

was bei mir auch nicht funktioniert, ist aus dem sprint direkt in die hocke zu gehen, hinlegen geht problemlos, aber wenn ich mich hinhocken möchte, muss ich erstmal ganz stehen bleiben.

alles in allem eher kinderkrankheiten, die hoffentzlich noch ausgemerzt werden. insgesamt find ich den multiplayer schon ziemlich geil und bin von der performance positiv überrascht, abgesehen von seltenen lags.


----------



## cooldine (31. Oktober 2011)

was mich richtig nervt ist die teilweise richtig miese Performance, selbst wenn ich zum Server nur ein Ping von 15 habe, laggt es so, dass ich meinen Gegner nicht mal anvisieren kann und der mich schon längst gekillt hat.
Singleplayer ist zwar nichts weltbewegendes aber ganz okay.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was alle haben. Meiner Meinung nach ist der SP wie Call Of Duty, allerdings deutlich besser aussehend. Außerdem ist bei Battlefield der Singleplayer sowieso unwichtig. Das war, ist und wird (hoffentlich) immer ein reiner Onlineshooter bleiben. Denn wirklich Spass macht es doch erst, in grandioser Kulisse gegen andere zu zocken, anstatt sich durch wirre Skripte und einen Haufen strunzdummer KI zu ballern, Schwierigkeitsgrade hin oder her.
Wer das jedoch anders sieht, der ist zumindest bis zum Release von MW3 im Singleplayer von BF3 sehr gut aufgehoben. Es sieht einfach umwerfend aus und so groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen den COD-Storys und der BF-Story auch nicht.

Dummer, jedoch vollkommen verständlicher Weise läßt die Abstimmung derartige Nuancen nicht zu. Das würde wohl den Rahmen sprengen.

Und ganz im Ernst, LordCrash: Warum hast du den MP noch nicht gezockt? Hast du das gar nicht vor oder ist dir der SP dermaßen wichtig?


----------



## DrProof (31. Oktober 2011)

der SP von BF3 ist so ödeeee.... unglaublich... und die größte abzocke sind die Co-Op Missionen... nur eine einzige von 6 hat irgendwas mit Co-Op zu tun... der rest ist einfach hingeklatscht....


----------



## X3niC (31. Oktober 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> der SP von BF3 ist so ödeeee.... unglaublich... und die größte abzocke sind die Co-Op Missionen... nur eine einzige von 6 hat irgendwas mit Co-Op zu tun... der rest ist einfach hingeklatscht....


 
Also mir hat der SP gefallen Sehr atmosphärisch, tausend mal besser als zum Beispiel CoD


----------



## Steffke100 (31. Oktober 2011)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Es heißt mehr ALS du, nicht WIE du...


Und bin so klug ALS WIE zuvor?


----------



## SithRevan (31. Oktober 2011)

@*SupaGrowby*
So what?! Nobody is perfect!

Hauptsache man kann sein Senf dazu geben, ich hoffe mal, dass deine Klugscheißerei nicht ansteckend ist


----------



## Chronik (1. November 2011)

Hat nur die möglichkeit den SP-Part zu beantworten. Bin doch nicht verrückt und mach bei mir ORIGIN (das Unwort des Jahres) auf Rechner.


----------



## solidus246 (1. November 2011)

Also eines vorweg. Das Spiel macht Spaß, einen riesen Spaß. Die Grafik ist top, der Sound ist einfach nicht zu übertreffen. Performance ist auch ganz okay. Ich spiele noch mit einer GTX260 und es sieht ganz passabel aus. Der SP an sich gefiel mir sehr gut, auch wenn ich teilweise das gefühl hatte, dass es einfach nur irgendwie dahin geschmiert wurde. Nichts desto trotz gefiel er mir. Der Multiplayer ist ohne Frage das Herzstück des Spiels. Er macht wirklich ne Menge Spaß. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit der größe der Maps. Die Maps sind gut, aber deutlich zu klein meiner Meinung nach, wenn ich da an BF2 oder 1942 denke. Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist unter anderem auch das spielen im Squad. Hatte in BC2 schon ne Menge Spaß gemacht, hier macht es noch mehr Spaß. Das Unlock System ist auch sehr gut gelungen. Ich freue mich schon auf Back to Karkand. Vielleicht können die Maps noch ne Schüppe oben drauf legen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (1. November 2011)

+ grafik animationen sound und destruction (die leider kaum verwendung fand)

- origin battlelog server browser lag collisionsbugs rubberband zu kleine maps  
 komplette balance (tv missile vom chopper macht kein schaden an Jets nur ground ziele)  die guided missile vom jet ist ebenfalls viel zu schwach und brauch 2-3 treffer  
flugmechanik vom chopper ist ein alptraum 
kein commander 
kein richtiges squad system  nur join / leave 
kein ingame ping / voicechat / chatbox viel zu groß 
http://i.imgur.com/eUoVU.jpg so muss das aussehen.
ansonsten noch .. flashlight blendet übertrieben  unnötig
dazu noch die flares und die sonne usw... ich hör hier mal auf weil ich schon kopfschmerzen bekomme ^^


----------



## weisauchnicht (1. November 2011)

Die Zerstörung ist einfach zuwenig - da muss DICE was machen. Viel zuwenig Zerstörung


----------



## Deathknight888 (1. November 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Hat nur die möglichkeit den SP-Part zu beantworten. Bin doch nicht verrückt und mach bei mir ORIGIN (das Unwort des Jahres) auf Rechner.


 
Wenn du schon so ein Profi mit gefälschten Kopien bist, dann könntest du das wenigstens a) zurückhalten oder b) auch original kaufen, weil Origin wurde von Razor schon gehackt, sodass du den Multiplayer (wenn du eine Originalversion hast) ohne Origin spielen kannst. 
Was ich mir für meine morgen kommende Version auch am überlegen bin ^^
Also versuch nicht deine Raubkopie durch Origin rechtzufertigen! Wenn es dir nicht passt, dann spiel es überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Viper0201 (1. November 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich zu CoD-Verwöhnt bin aber mir fehler bei BF3 einfach die Schrittgeräusche. Sonst hört man ja echt alles, sogar wenn sie ihre Waffe nachladen oder wenn sie liegend übers Feld kriechen - jedesmal wenn die Waffe den Boden berührt. Aber Schrittgeräusche gibts weder auf Blechböden noch in Hallen. Naja das war DICE wohl nicht authentisch genug.


----------



## truthdisp (1. November 2011)

*Razor1911 haben einen workaround geschrieben, womit BF3 MP sich Ohne origin starten lässt. http://pastebin.com/ycF4YqcT *

Razor1911 sind zwar vertrauenswürdig, und schon seit 1985 da, aber ob EA das gefällt wenn ihrs benutzt, ist fraglich.


----------



## Dravos (2. November 2011)

Moin

Sry, aber für eine Zufriedenheitsumfrage ist es jetzt definitiv noch zu früh. Selbst wenn sie noch 2 Wochen läuft ist es zu früh.
Das verfälscht einfach nur das Ergebniss. Hättet Ihr einfach mal noch sieben oder acht Wochen gewartet bis die ersten Patches die gröbsten Fehler beseitigt hätten wäre es ne gute sache gewesen. Aber so, wo das ganze System noch Fehler hat wird das Ergebniss einfach nur durch schlechte Stimmung zunichte gemacht.

So long


----------

